# shipping issues (not only mantids)



## MantisDude15 (Nov 20, 2006)

hey everyone, i want to ship scorpians and tarantulas to a friend of mine, but the ups site says its prohibited... but i know people ship these things all the time. any advice? or other shipping services. anyway i can ship these? thanks


----------

